# WOOK AT ME!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My berry good fwiend, Coco, gave me dis wuvley dwess. It
has wittle stwawberries all ovah it. I wuv it so much dat
I wouldn't let my mama take a pic of it. So dis is all you get
to see of it for now. Tank you so much, Coco. Tail wags to you
and your mama.
[attachment=34943:StrawbrryDrss.jpg]
Wuv, Cosy (why is everyone wooking at the top of my head?)

Either my camera is going out or she wore me out LOL


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW! A beautiful dress for a beautiful girl!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> WOW! A beautiful dress for a beautiful girl![/B]



Thanks, Stacy. I never had such a difficult time taking a pic before. She did 
not want to pose standing unless I had a cookie for her and I couldn't hold
the camera and click with a cookie in my hand. LOL! I know I took 40 shots
just this evening.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I never had such a difficult time taking a pic before. She did
> not want to pose standing unless I had a cookie for her and I couldn't hold
> the camera and click with a cookie in my hand. LOL! I know I took 40 shots
> just this evening.[/B]


Brit I know why she gives you such a difficult time.................just be-Cosy she can. :chili: Cute! Cute! Cute! little dress.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

How boodeeeful!

Tanks for shairwin!

:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542145
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That MUST be it. LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she is just PRECIOUS!!
What a good friend you have Cosy - that Coco is something special too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> (why is everyone wooking at the top of my head?)[/B]


Because it's such a beautiful little head, that's why, Cosy!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: cute!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Cosy I wuv you!!! You are so darling. Your mama is one lucky lady!!

Be a good girl and let your mama take more photos of you, ok?


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that a stuffed Maltese or is that your real baby???? She is just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How sweet is that Brit!! Cute dress!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy is beyond adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I love the dress on Cosy, too cute! How sweet of Mary Ann and Coco!!!

Brit, don't you know that Cosy is the Princess and doesn't have to pose for pictures if she doesn't want to! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cosy is just adorable :wub: and the dress is beautiful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a sweet little dress, for such a gorgeous little girl!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a pretty little girl, she reminds me of my granddaughter


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Cosy is beyond adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I love the dress on Cosy, too cute! How sweet of Mary Ann and Coco!!!
> 
> Brit, don't you know that Cosy is the Princess and doesn't have to pose for pictures if she doesn't want to! :biggrin:[/B]



Evidently! :smilie_tischkante: I'm just the caretaker! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

She has one of the cutest faces I've ever seen on a Maltese. I just want to pinch it..LOL
She's like a living doll! I love her new dress and bow!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> She has one of the cutest faces I've ever seen on a Maltese. I just want to pinch it..LOL
> She's like a living doll! I love her new dress and bow![/B]



Thanks! :biggrin: I'm always squishing her little face. :w00t: I'm sure she thinks
we're nuts. :blink: LOL

Thank you all for the nice words. :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Positively SCRUMPTIOUS :wub: . Sarah


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Brit, she is such a special doll! What cutie!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

What a perfect little face! Cosy is just so pretty! 

Cyndi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cute pic of the adorable little Cosy. :wub: Cute dress too.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh, how precious. Just when I think it isn't possible to get another adorable pic of Cosey, you do it again. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Such a beautiful gift. Cosy looks stunning.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: she is just gorgeous!! I could look at that face forever :smheat: :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS A LIVING DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

How sweet she looks! That was very nice of MaryAnn...I hope we can see more of the dress and Cosy soon.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's a doll baby! We haven't been seeing enough of Cosy lately. I need my Cosy fix!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beautiful gift! Cosy is a very lucky little girl. 

She must be very hard to take a picture of anymore........cause you've been pretty stingy in sharing that beautiful little girl with us! :smmadder:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwwww, how adorable!!!! :wub: What a sweet gfit!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is such a doll!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! so very CUTE ^_^

kisses on that face from me 

kat


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

:wub: She's so Lovely!!! Maybe she can be my girlfriend when I grow up!! :wub: 

Ollie


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh she is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: too cute :wub: I love her little nose :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments. Cosy thanks you too!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...omg, ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mateo is in LOVE :wub: :wub: 
What a cutie pie!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> She's a doll baby! We haven't been seeing enough of Cosy lately. I need my Cosy fix![/B]



When I saw that pink dress on Tiffany, I knew Cosy and Coco just had to have one. I LOVE the picture even if the dress doesn't show much. We get to see her beautiful face.  I haven't been checking in for the past couple of days, and I nearly missed this picture. I'm so pleased that Cosy likes her new Tickled Pink dress! She does look just gorgeous in whatever she wears, Brit. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is just beautiful. My Rylee is a big brat when it comes to having her picture taken hence the lack of her pictures anywhere. I so feel your pain. You at least got one great shot. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww too darling! :wub: How cosy and cute she looks. We love strawberries.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> When I saw that pink dress on Tiffany, I knew Cosy and Coco just had to have one. I LOVE the picture even if the dress doesn't show much. We get to see her beautiful face.  I haven't been checking in for the past couple of days, and I nearly missed this picture. I'm so pleased that Cosy likes her new Tickled Pink dress! She does look just gorgeous in whatever she wears, Brit. :wub: :wub:[/B]



Thank you, again, Mary Ann. That was a very sweet thing to do.  
I'll get better pics of her in it if I have to stand on my head. :HistericalSmiley: 
I can't wait to see pics of pretty Coco in hers.

Thanks, also, for all the kind words from those of you who posted. :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy is just so darn beautiful that it is impossible to get a bad pic of her. And the dress is so adorable on her. Everytime I see her I just think of soft, fuzzy, sweet cotton candy. Does she smell like cotton candy??? :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Cosy is just so darn beautiful that it is impossible to get a bad pic of her. And the dress is so adorable on her. Everytime I see her I just think of soft, fuzzy, sweet cotton candy. Does she smell like cotton candy??? :wub:[/B]



LOL well sometimes she does, and sometimes she doesn't. Today
she has frito feet. :smheat:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

She looks so sweet Brit! And how nice of Coco for giving you such a pretty little dress!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is a Living DOLL. I can't believe I almost missed this adorable picture of Cosy.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh, how perfect! =]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cosy is a piece of HEAVEN! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I would wear that flower on the top of my head if I looked as cute as you do Cosy, but I have a feeling it just wouldn't look the same on me :HistericalSmiley: Precious dress too!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I would wear that flower on the top of my head if I looked as cute as you do Cosy, but I have a feeling it just wouldn't look the same on me :HistericalSmiley:
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


Ditto!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, Coco, you are sooo pwetty me finks you don't even wook weal! What a cyoooootie!

Yes, I fink the bow wooks pawfect.
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

